# Thu gọn cánh mũi có ảnh hưởng gì không? Lý do bạn nên làm phẫu thuật thu gọn cánh mũi



## luuanh95 (20/9/19)

*1. Thu gọn cánh mũi có ảnh hưởng gì không?*
Cánh mũi dày, to bè không cân đối không chỉ khiến chiếc mũi kém xinh và khuôn mặt cũng kém sắc đi nhiều vì không hài hòa với tổng thể khuôn mặt.






Phẫu thuật thu gọn cánh mũi sẽ là giải pháp tối ưu nhất giúp khắc phục tối đa các khuyết điểm ở vùng cánh mũi.

Vậy, thu gọn cánh mũi có ảnh hưởng gì không? Theo các chuyên gia phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ hàng đầu trên thế giới, phẫu thuật thu gọn cánh mũi dù là phương pháp phẫu thuật nhưng lại chỉ được xếp vào nhóm tiểu phẫu đơn giản vì chỉ tác động vào phần da và mô mềm của mũi.






*2. Lý do bạn nên làm phẫu thuật thu gọn cánh mũi*
5 lý do bạn nên thu gọn cánh mũi tại VietCharm:

Thực hiện nhanh chóng, tỷ lệ chính xác 100% giúp khách hàng có được cánh mũi thon gọn, hài hòa với khuôn mặt.
Cánh mũi tự nhiên, không để lại sẹo, không lộ dấu vết thẩm mỹ.
Bác sĩ giỏi, quy trình thực hiện đạt chuẩn đảm kết quả thẩm mỹ đẹp và an toàn.
Chế độ bảo hành trọn đời, ngay cả khi lỗi thuộc về chính bản thân khách hàng.
Chi phí hợp lý, không phát sinh thêm chi phí trong quá trình thực hiện, thường xuyên áp dụng các chương trình khuyến mãi từ 10-50% để tri ân khách hàng.
Cụ thể, sau phẫu thuật thu gọn cánh mũi, các bạn cần thực hiện những lưu ý sau:


Chườm đá xung quanh vùng mũi vừa phẫu thuật để làm giảm hiện tượng sưng nề.
Uống thuốc kháng viêm và giảm đau theo liệu trình kê đơn của bác sĩ.
Vệ sinh vùng mũi sạch sẽ bằng nước muối pha loãng, hạn chế tiếp xúc với môi trường có nhiều bụi bẩn và tránh ánh nắng mặt trời.
Kiêng ăn các loại thực phẩm gây lồi sẹo như: rau muống, trứng gà, thịt gà, thịt bò, hải sản, món ăn làm từ gạo nếp,… Hạn chế uống rượu bia và các loại đồ uống có chất kích thích.
Các bạn hãy liên hệ qua hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666 hoặc đến địa chỉ số 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để được các bác sĩ thăm khám tình trạng mũi và tư vấn trực tiếp. Chúc các bạn luôn khỏe đẹp!


----------

